# just got a new puppy



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

so i brought home Ranger our 8 week old male GSD hes all black, after waiting for a specific litter and having it fall through i was lucky enough to find a breeder that had some homes fall through after hurricane sandy. 
i found this forum very useful. although not the breeder we used in the past everything seemed to be good , although i did not personally choose the dog i think hes a pretty good match. 

`i was also hoping since i really dont know what im looking at if someone could fill me in as to what ive got here... 
Line-breeding for the progency of Chino vom Ehrlichen Berg and Hailey van Xazziam

i met the sire and he looked great the picture here does him no justice.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremely nice workingline pedigree. He's not likely to be a couch potato! 

Best of luck with your boy.


----------



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks , im enjoying the puppy stage right now, and also looking forward to to working and learning alot with this guy.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice! My male is an Ufo grandson - I absolutely adore Ufo's bloodline and what he brings to a pedigree.


----------

